# Hydroboost brakes



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

If anyone is interested, I will post a pic of a nice Hydorboost system. I recently purchased it from Tallon Hydraulics. Pretty cool, you can have power brakes even if you aren't making a bunch of vacuum..........


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Interested, please post pics or link. Now, if you can tell me why my hydroboost in my van has a full petal and crappy brakes, I would be very interested. Rotors are good, and have a full petal. It's an Astro.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

because it's an Astro!.......maybe a bad proportioning valve??


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Here are the pics. I ordered mine with a Wilwood master cylinder because that is the brand brakes I am gonna use. The system is available with GM dual master. Tallon Hydraulics made the system, very knowledgeable 561-290-4918...... Also note the custom billett aluminum firewall mounting plate, these are available for our cars.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

LOL, yeah Astro, my work van and I need it to stop. Not to threadjack, but hey, I hit brakes, they work good, push down harder and they don't stop harder, just gets to a spot and doesn't slow down faster, like it's not getting boost. Pads, rotors, shoes and drums are all good. May be glazed or bad compound pads. Just asking the question because I'm at a loss and like to stop in an emergency. It has 200K on it and I don't know what has been replaced, I assume nothing.:cheers


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> Here are the pics. I ordered mine with a Wilwood master cylinder because that is the brand brakes I am gonna use. The system is available with GM dual master. Tallon Hydraulics made the system, very knowledgeable 561-290-4918...... Also note the custom billett aluminum firewall mounting plate, these are available for our cars.


Very nice and compact. Does it just T into your power steering pump line?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Aside from worn parts, or too much "cargo" in the back, MAYBE not enough pressure from the steering pump?? I am new to this kind of system but have been told that pressure can be an issue. Maybe you just need a good brake job. Eric


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

basically, yes it can "T" in, I am using a Maval pump with a seperate resovoir and 3 outlets. Instead of a "T" I will return directly to the resovoir.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Eric Animal said:


> basically, yes it can "T" in, I am using a Maval pump with a seperate resovoir and 3 outlets. Instead of a "T" I will return directly to the resovoir.


Does the Maval pump replace the power steering pump?



Eric Animal said:


> Aside from worn parts, or too much "cargo" in the back, MAYBE not enough pressure from the steering pump?? I am new to this kind of system but have been told that pressure can be an issue. Maybe you just need a good brake job. Eric


I did the last brake job myself, thanks for the vote of confidence, lol.. Lots of crap in the back, but most of the hydro boost systems have too much brake. I feel my brakes are fine, and the system is the shortfall, but a friend just paid $500 for a used hydroboost, so I wanted to ask the question first before taking the big plunge. I guess do the brakes, quality pads, cut rotors and drums, then see.

Let me know how the hydro boost works.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Yes the Maval pump is instead of the GM pump. I am using a Billet Specialties serpentine system, so I am unsure if the Maval pump will be a direct replacement for the stock GM pump with factory brackets. I will post my opinions on the system when I install it, but it's gonna be several months from now........Eric


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

*low press. line add on*

Tallon makes an add on kit to avoid the T fitting, it runs a low press. line to your p.steering pump, pretty clean set up this way too.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

jetstang said:


> Interested, please post pics or link. Now, if you can tell me why my hydroboost in my van has a full petal and crappy brakes, I would be very interested. Rotors are good, and have a full petal. It's an Astro.


Could be glazed pads or rotors. What kind of pads did you use? I had unsatisfactory braking on my F-150 with 2 different brands of pads, I finally went back to Ford pads and now it stops on a dime.

Hey Eric, that hydroboost system is very cool! :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks! if you talk to Butch at Tallon, ask him to send you a "plumbing diagram" Eric


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

ALKYGTO said:


> Could be glazed pads or rotors. What kind of pads did you use? I had unsatisfactory braking on my F-150 with 2 different brands of pads, I finally went back to Ford pads and now it stops on a dime.


I can't remember what I bought, but they were good pads, drove on them for a few thousand miles, then had the rotors cut. SO, probably glazed. I had 2 5.0 Mustangs 1 time, 1 with autozone pads, other with advanced. 1 car stopped great, other didn't. Don't know which pads were which..


----------



## roy (Jun 1, 2010)

Jetstang: I'll see if i can find the guys info, he supplies Hydroboost set up;s for any vehicle, hot rods, Broncos, etc
All of his kits are based on the Astro (GM) Hydroboost system.
I contacted him because he was so reccomended by my Ford Fairlane club, I;ve seen pics of his Ford set up's which are very clean & take up very little room which is one of the main attractions for me, other than my little ford having nowhere near enough vacuum for normal p.brake set up.
Anyway, he swears the Astro set up is the best made!


----------

